# My New Smoker!



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Picked it up from TSC. Can't wait to use it, maybe this weekend


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice!!!! I have been checking out the exact same one. Love to hear what you think of it.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

nice smoker,now geter dirty.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Nice smoker! Here is a link to some mods that can make it even better!

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downloads_files/CharGrilleMods.pdf


----------



## mdad (Dec 4, 2007)

I have two of them. The modification info I have never seen before and think there are some interesting ideas. I would recomend getting some charcoal and wood chips going in it before you use it the first time just to get it primed. I would use it a few times before worrying about making mods. I really enjoy this style of grill, have fun.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

ok, congrats  

I have a question

is the smoker the little part on it ? and the big part is the Grill?

I am buying hubby a new Smoker ( we had a round brinkman) and was looking at those as well...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Firecracker said:


> ok, congrats
> 
> I have a question
> 
> ...


You can put coal in either Jas....
The lower box is used for "cold" smoking, when you don't want to get it very warm ( like cheeses of fish, Etc.) and want to go low & slow....


----------



## SWMich (Sep 1, 2010)

Got the same one. A piece of advice...READ THE MANUAL!
Most important thing is seasoning the grill correctly which will extend the life of the grill and prevent rust. Those puppies get hot real quick with the rolling heat. Enjoy


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

The mod upgrade are some neat ideals. Thanks
And yes the small part is a dual purpose slow cooking (heat) or u can cook on it it also has grates.
I plan on seasoning it Friday.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for info , I never seen anyone use one so I had to ask.

Maybe someone will have a sale sooonnnnnn


----------



## jro6868 (Jan 29, 2007)

Curious how the smokins been going. I have a similar unit and use it constantly. Some mods are definitely needed for the stock unit (heat deflector, extend chimney down to grate level, etc). I also placed about 10 bricks in the bottom. They heat up, and hold the heat. When you open it to check or spritz, it will return to temp quicker. May want to check out this site if you have not already found it:

smokingmeatforums.com

Lots of competition guys on there. They know their stuff. My wife and I are Certified BBQ judges (through the KCBS), and I can tell you, these guys are spot on.


----------

